# Köderfisch Zucht !    Hilfe Hilfe ! ! !



## Angler77 (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo ! #h    |director: Hilfe Hilfe !

Ich hoffe ihr habe schon richtig gut gefangen ! |supergri  

Ich hab ein Problem ! ! !  

Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mach ! |kopfkrat  

Es ist zum #q      ich fanfe ja viele  Köderfische #:                Köderfisch,                                               


aber nach 24H halten sindsie tot#c   

So mach ich es ! 

Wasser in eine 500 l tonne aber nicht voll ! Draht oben drauf damit sie net raus springen. Sauerstoff pumpe rein also wo so blasen raus kommen rein so dann am nächsten tach ende ! 4 VON 4 Tot.   


|jump: Ihr seid nun dran! 



-Wo ran kann es ligen? 
-Was kann ich tun?
-Was für ein Wasser?
-Wie macht ihr das beschreibt eure zucht? 
-Ich freue mich über alle tips! 
-................ 



Danke ! :g  

Jungangler Fabi 

Nickname Angler 88


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch Zucht !    Hilfe Hilfe ! ! !*

Hi Angler88,
schau mal in diesen Thread dort findest du auch nützliches


----------



## Barbus barbus (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch Zucht !    Hilfe Hilfe ! ! !*

Hallo,

was hat das mit Zucht zu tun?
Jedenfalls kann das verschiedene Gründe haben, meistens liegt es daran, dass ungeignetes Leitungswasser verwendet wird, oder die plötzliche Veränderungen des Wasserchemismus bzw. der Temperatur beim Umsetzen in das neue Wasser einfach zu krass sind.
Ebenfalls häufig ist eine Nitrit bzw Ammoniakvergiftung, wenn man arg versifftes Wasser hernimmt, aber keinen dauerhaften biologisch wirksammen Filter verwendet.

Gruß
David


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch Zucht !    Hilfe Hilfe ! ! !*

Hi Fabi,

Ursachen für dein Problem gibt es viele.Meist ist es ein Zusammenwirken verschiedener.
1. Temperatur: Unsere einheimischen Fische sind Kaltwasserfische. Ist das Wasser schom länger in der Tonne und aufgeheizt...---> Problem!
2. Sauerstoffmangel: So eine 500er Tonne ist ein hohes Gefäß. Gerade im unteren Bereich der Tonne ist der O²-Gehalt sehr gering. Da würde auch eine O²-Zugabe im Oberflächenbereich nicht viel bringen. Und das sich die Fische meist unten aufhalten...----> Problem
3.Wasserqualität:Wurde die Tonne mit Leitungwasser befüllt ist eine Belastung mit Chlor und Kupfer sowie Nitrit nicht auszuschließen.....Ist Regenwasser drinn kan das Wasser für die Fische zu weich sein....Je länger das Wasser in der Tonne ist desto höher ist die Belastung mit Nährstoffeintrag.Zu einem siedeln sich schnell Kleinstlebewesen an zum Anderen fällt einiges von außen in die Tonne.Und dieverse Fischleichen tun ihr übriges.Von ev. Algen will ich erst garnicht reden.Da nährstoffabbauende Maßnahmen in so einer Tonne gänzlich fehlen kommt es sehr schnell zu einer Nitritvergiftung......----> Problem
4.Umsetzen: Die Fische sind nach dem Fangen geschwächt. Stimmt wasserqualität und Tempereatur in der Tonne nicht erhöht sich diese Schwächung.....----> Problem.

Bei einen Neuanfang würde ich es so machen.
- Tonne leeren und säubern,
- Tonne an einen kühlen und schattigen Standort aufstellen,
- Tonne mit Regen und Leitungwasser befüllen,
- Sauerstoffzufuhr so bauen das der Eintrag bis zum Boden reicht,
- Tonne 2-3 Tage stehen lassen und nichts machen
- Tonne mit Fische besetzen.....nicht alle mit mal, den Besatz langsam erhöhen,
- Nicht füttern , es werden sich bald Kleinstlebewesen ansiedeln ...das reicht.

Viel Erfolg.........................


----------



## Angler77 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch Zucht !    Hilfe Hilfe ! ! !*

Danke ! Für di Antworten bis jetzt. 

Also ich habe grundwasser und etwas leitungswasser benutzt. 
Die tonne war im schatten und der wasser unterschied von der temparatur war ok das kenn ich ja von meienm Aquarium ! 

_Danke ganz besonders an Gunnar N ! Aber auch an David und Mr Lepo !_ 

*Wer Natur erfahren will, *
*muss sie bewahren !*


----------



## RIPPER (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch Zucht !    Hilfe Hilfe ! ! !*

Hoi Angler88 Sag mal war das eine neue Tonne ? Es könnten sich ja vorher Stoffe darin befunden haben, die ein Überleben dort unmöglich machen. Ansonsten mache es wie Gunnar N. geraten hat, dann sollten die Fische wenigstens überleben :q Wohl dem der nen Gartenteich hat#6 
Mfg Ronny


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch Zucht !    Hilfe Hilfe ! ! !*

Hi,


> Es könnten sich ja vorher Stoffe darin befunden haben,............


 
Ohja,das kann böse werden.Gerade weil die Fische hier in diesem Fall so schnell gestorben sind , ist dieser Gedanke sehr naheliegend.Ich kann mich da an eine Tonne erinnern , da hat sich nach der ersten Befüllung die Farbe innen gelöst.........................


----------



## Angler77 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch Zucht !    Hilfe Hilfe ! ! !*

Keine Angdt ! ! ! 

Das würde ich nie machen ! Ich habe die Tonne neu gekauft mein onkel hat ein gartenfachgeschäft ! 
Der hat mir eine *NEUE * besorgt ! 

Fabi


----------



## AnGeL11 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch Zucht !    Hilfe Hilfe ! ! !*

Hi,
nimm Wasser vom See oder Fluss.
Bei mir halten 4 in einem 5l Eimer 2 Tage mindestens!


----------

